

Guccifer, The Most Notorious Hacker In The World, Has Been Sentenced. - capdiz
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-romania-sentences-hacker-guccifer-to-jail-2014-06

======
cmdrfred
Its the poor man's Edward Snowden.

